# Canaltime canal boats



## Judy

Has anyone ever spent time on one of the Canal Boat Club's timeshare boats, known in RCI as "Canaltime"?  I'm looking at an exchange option to Canaltime at Worcester Marina.  It sounds interesting, but we've never been  on a canal boat before, let alone sailed one.  (I know there's a utility fee and have contacted the club to find out how much.)  Is this a good way to see some of England?  Is it more work and expense than it's worth?  Could a novice sailor handle one of these?
Abaco-Bob, I've read your review of Canaltime at Sawley Marina from 2009.  Can't find any of Canaltime at Worcester Marina, though.


----------



## nonutrix

Judy,

I have not traded with Canaltime, but I do have some experience with riverboats in England.  While riverboats are not exactly the same as canal boats, the experience is similar in many ways.

Things for you to consider:

- is this your first, possibly only trip to England?  If so you might want to travel another way.  When I rented a riverboat, I had traveled to England many times already, so this was just a different way to see a country I love so much.  This point is important to consider, because you must realize that boat travel is very, very slow (well under 5/mph).  In one week of traveling every day, stopping to sightsee, eat, working the locks, returning the boat to its original location to turn in, we never got more than 15 miles, if that, from our original starting point.  Another point to keep in mind, is that your sight-seeing on shore will be limited to the distance you can walk/bike back and forth.

- how nimble are you?  Remember that at least two people will be required to both handle the wheel/rudder and the shore everytime you need to go thru a lock or moor.  The river boat was probably trickier, but it was all we could do to work the lock, keep the boat under control while in the lock, moor at night or during a stop w/o damaging the boat.  Of course there is the added incentive of not taking an unplanned swim!

- all of the above was meant to give you a realistic view of what a canal boat would be like.  The very good part the trip was that it gave us a chance to meet local Brits in way that we would have not normally been able.  We saw average families having fun in an average family way.  We were a real novelty since Americans rarely are on English rivers/canals.  We were almost instant celebrities with whom ever we met.  Everyone was so friendly and helpful as soon as our accents gave us away - even when we were looking like complete idiots because we didn't know what we were doing!  Additionally, because the trip was so slow, it was incredibly relaxing compared to my many trips of 10 castles and 5 museums in one day.  And since everything was in close proximity to the river, it gave a very different prospective to the country, one that I could have never imagined.

In short, am I glad I did it?  Definitely!  Would I reccommend it?  Yes, with reservations noted above.  Would I do it now at my age?  No.

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## Judy

nonutrix,  Thanks for your detailed and informative reply to my questions.  One thing that concerns me more than anything else is your statement that you would not do it now at your age?  I'm 65.  Is that too old?


----------



## Carolinian

I have exchanged into Canaltime through both DAE and RCI, and found it a great experience.  Of course, I have been to the UK many times and done many of the major sights already.  I have another canalboat exchange confirmed for next summer.

I did not find the boats that hard to manage.  They give you a lesson on how to operate the locks, and the first one was intimidating even with the lesson, but after that it became old hat.  The big thing to get used to is steering by a tiller rather than a wheel.  As a powerboater who has owned both speed boats and a cabin cruiser in eastern North Carolina, that was something I had to get used to.  Also turning them around was a major production and there were limited places you could do it, canal junctures and ''winding holes''.


----------



## nonutrix

Judy said:


> nonutrix,  Thanks for your detailed and informative reply to my questions.  One thing that concerns me more than anything else is your statement that you would not do it now at your age?  I'm 65.  Is that too old?



I'm somewhat younger than you are.  I would need to know how is your balance?  How good would you or your traveling companions be at hopping from a moving boat to a bank and back.  What about walking about on slippery footing on the outside narrow edging of the boat which you will need to do to get around on the outside?  This might be necessary as you are turning around, positioning a boat into a lock, or avoiding another boat.  The footing will be wet everytime it rains.

I in no way want to discourage you, but want you to get a realistic idea of what it is all about.  For the right travelers, UK boating is a unique and marvelous experience.

nonutrix


----------



## jfbookers

*It is a very different way to enjoy England*

My wife and I did a week on a canaltime boat several years ago. You are limited geographically but there is almost always something to see or tour within a days travel time and the route literally you through the backyards of English homes and is an experience in itself.
 Looking back we perhaps did spend a little too much time moving but even at an above average distance per day it was very relaxing in its own way. It is hard to get too stressed at 3-4 MPH or at least that is what I thought until my wife took the tiller. The boats are 45-55 ft. long and you have to anticipate any change in direction. The boats are made of steel and weigh several tons and are not nimble, though you can stop fairly abruptly. I have sailed most of my life and had little trouble  "aiming" the boat into locks with inches to spare. My wife never mastered the tiller ( in spite of many attempts) which left her handling the more than 40 locks. All but one were uneventful and on that one she slipped jumping back on the boat. I was able to grab her arm to prevent a swim but she ended up with a bruise. We had an English family join us for 2 days and none of them had ever been on a canalboat in spite of being competitive sailors. The kids loved it.
We are not young but were able to enjoy the week. I want to do it again but my wife not so much so.
It dose take a fair amount of balance and ability to follow mechanical and boating instruction (a video was provided in addition to the initial in person instruction) but the result is truly memorable. Feel free to ask any additional questions.
Yours ,Jim


----------



## heathpack

Carolinian said:


> I have exchanged into Canaltime through both DAE and RCI, and found it a great experience.  Of course, I have been to the UK many times and done many of the major sights already.  I have another canalboat exchange confirmed for next summer.
> 
> I did not find the boats that hard to manage.  They give you a lesson on how to operate the locks, and the first one was intimidating even with the lesson, but after that it became old hat.  The big thing to get used to is steering by a tiller rather than a wheel.  As a powerboater who has owned both speed boats and a cabin cruiser in eastern North Carolina, that was something I had to get used to.  Also turning them around was a major production and there were limited places you could do it, canal junctures and ''winding holes''.



We are sailors and quite experienced spending time on boats and we would love to exchange into a narrowboat.

We own a Hyatt and therefore exchange thru II and know little about RCI.  However, my cousin owns some RCI traders and she'd probably be willing to book something for us.  What would she need to deposit with RCI to trade for a narrowboat?  A 2BR unit?  1BR?  Or does it depend on the quality of the deposit?

H


----------



## Carolinian

heathpack said:


> We are sailors and quite experienced spending time on boats and we would love to exchange into a narrowboat.
> 
> We own a Hyatt and therefore exchange thru II and know little about RCI.  However, my cousin owns some RCI traders and she'd probably be willing to book something for us.  What would she need to deposit with RCI to trade for a narrowboat?  A 2BR unit?  1BR?  Or does it depend on the quality of the deposit?
> 
> H



RCI with its new ''Points Lite'' system is all about trading power numbers, and you can find those on the RCI site with the trading power calculator.  I am not sure that a non member can get access to it, but your cousin can probably check the numbers for you.  There is some variance between Canaltime marinas as to trading power required.  There are also other canal boat timeshares through RCI that generally are somewhat lower trading power than Canaltime.

I recall sometime in the past when there was an announcement of a new canalboat timeshare with II.  Did that fall by the wayside?

When I was still a US based member, I did a DAE trade for a summer Canaltime boat, using a trading partner exchange through Club La Costa.  CLC owns about 100 weeks or so of Canaltime boats.  Donita Cilch arranged it for me, but she is no longer there.


----------



## heathpack

It occurs to me that we own a 25 point DVC contract, so maybe we actually do have an RCI membership.  If that is the case I can look this up on RCI myself.  Will have to call DVC member services to find out, I guess.

H


----------



## jfbookers

*Tradeing or a narrowboat*

I have spent my deposit down to 15 points and can only see cool/cold weeks for canaltime. With more points you should be able to see warmer weeks. I don't think I would be interested in a cold weather rental since you must be outside to steer the boat and operate the locks and that could get very uncomfortable. 
Yours, Jim


----------



## Passepartout

Heath, I googled and found this: http://www.canaltime.com/narrowboats/nb_boats.html 
After reading this thread, I checked RCI points requirements, which are all over the place. Wintertime, lots of 9000 point weeks up to midsummer at 45-50k points a week.

It looks kinda like fun, but probably better for younger/more active people- smallish kids would love it- and for those who had already done the more touristy UK stuff.

If you decide to do it, keep us posted and write a review. Some of the best travel is vicarious.

Jim Ricks


----------



## heathpack

Passepartout said:


> Heath, I googled and found this: http://www.canaltime.com/narrowboats/nb_boats.html
> After reading this thread, I checked RCI points requirements, which are all over the place. Wintertime, lots of 9000 point weeks up to midsummer at 45-50k points a week.
> 
> It looks kinda like fun, but probably better for younger/more active people- smallish kids would love it- and for those who had already done the more touristy UK stuff.
> 
> If you decide to do it, keep us posted and write a review. Some of the best travel is vicarious.
> 
> Jim Ricks



I think we might try for a summer week, but not next year.  We are also members of a boat exchange and we have traded 2 weeks on our sailboat for a two weeks on a similar one in the south of France next August, so that will be our major trip in 2011.  So the earliest we'd consider is 2012.

H


----------



## Beaglemom3

The information above was very helpful !

 Am getting ready to make arrangements for May 2012 at my Allen House unit and will add one more week on a narrowboat/canal boat on a week before or after.


Is there one or two RCI canal lines that you liked better/best ?

We are all set on the handling of the boat. DF is retired USN and we are physically capable of doing the locks, etc. Just want to know if there was a particular place like Sawley or Worcester boats that one had first-hand knowledge of.  Will read the TUG reviews as well. Have read the RCI ones.

Thanks,
B.


----------



## Carolinian

I have done the Canaltime boats from Alvecote Marina and from Union Wharf, enjoyed both, but liked the canal route a bit better from Union Wharf, but that is more a personal preference.




Beaglemom3 said:


> The information above was very helpful !
> 
> Am getting ready to make arrangements for May 2012 at my Allen House unit and will add one more week on a narrowboat/canal boat on a week before or after.
> 
> 
> Is there one or two RCI canal lines that you liked better/best ?
> 
> We are all set on the handling of the boat. DF is retired USN and we are physically capable of doing the locks, etc. Just want to know if there was a particular place like Sawley or Worcester boats that one had first-hand knowledge of.  Will read the TUG reviews as well. Have read the RCI ones.
> 
> Thanks,
> B.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Carolinian said:


> I have done the Canaltime boats from Alvecote Marina and from Union Wharf, enjoyed both, but liked the canal route a bit better from Union Wharf, but that is more a personal preference.



Thank you. This is very helpful. I put one on hold that links to my Allen House week.


----------



## Beaglemom3

I have booked the Canaltime from Union Wharf May 10-17 2012 to connect with my Allen House of May 19-26th. Will use Marriott pts. to stay in London 17-19th.

I was holding out for the Shakespeare Narrowboats, but they are larger and the couple that is hoping to come with us cannot commit (due to understandable family matters), so we elected to take the "sure thing" which is the smaller boat just in case they do not come.

This was a very informative thread and your sharing was very helpful. Thanks !

Carolinian pointed out a good point in that not only do the size and quality of the boats differ, but the routes taken do, too.


----------



## Carolinian

Canaltime also has two bedroom boats, and most of those who have done both whose comments I have seen, seem to prefer the layout and equipment of the Canaltime boats over the Shakespeare boats.  Both have diagrams on their websites of the boat layouts.




Beaglemom3 said:


> I have booked the Canaltime from Union Wharf May 10-17 2012 to connect with my Allen House of May 19-26th. Will use Marriott pts. to stay in London 17-19th.
> 
> I was holding out for the Shakespeare Narrowboats, but they are larger and the couple that is hoping to come with us cannot commit (due to understandable family matters), so we elected to take the "sure thing" which is the smaller boat just in case they do not come.
> 
> This was a very informative thread and your sharing was very helpful. Thanks !
> 
> Carolinian pointed out a good point in that not only do the size and quality of the boats differ, but the routes taken do, too.


----------



## abbekit

Thanks to everyone who posted.  This is something I've thought about but not sure we'll ever do.  But the info and real life experiences are good to know.


----------



## jfbookers

*Canalboat and Inverness*

Thanks for the suggestions. I will research all of them. I am also bumping this old canalboat thread to remind me about other considerations.
Yours,
Jim


----------

